# custom lignum vitae and ebonite



## duncsuss (Feb 26, 2013)

A friend asked me to make him a totally custom fountain pen from lignum vitae.

Because wood doesn't hold screwthreads well, I chose to inset a piece of  ebonite (hard rubber) into the end of the wooden barrel, which I then  threaded internally (to receive the nib section) and externally (so the  cap could screw onto it.)

The section is the same ebonite -- drilled and threaded internally to  receive the MeisterNib #6 nib, feed and housing in the front, threaded  to screw into the barrel at the back.

The cap has an ebonite plug, threaded internally to screw onto the  barrel, and up at the top I parted off a finial and turned a tenon so  the clip ring has something to seat around, then used epoxy to fix the  finial in place again.

It was a real challenge for me, and I didn't do everything in the best  sequence which made it a little trickier. Still, I'm happy with the  result, and hope my friend will be too when it's delivered.

Thanks to everyone here for all the help, hints and guidance


----------



## walshjp17 (Feb 26, 2013)

Nicely done, Duncan.


----------



## glycerine (Feb 26, 2013)

That's fantastic!


----------



## John Den (Feb 26, 2013)

Very well solved!
Excellent effect.
Regards,
John


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 26, 2013)

glycerine said:


> That's fantastic!





walshjp17 said:


> Nicely done, Duncan.





John Den said:


> Very well solved!
> Excellent effect.
> Regards,
> John



Thank you 

I  know that I'm a rank beginner at this, and there's plenty of room for  improvement in my skills and the way I go about doing things.

That  said -- I'm very happy the way this pen came out, because I can see the  progress I've made: this was my 3rd section, 2nd time using ebonite, and first time gluing ebonite to wood.


----------



## dankc908 (Mar 2, 2013)

If your friend isn't thrilled I'd be happy to take it off your hands!  :biggrin:  Great Looking pen!


----------

